# Today's the day!



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

aharnak said:


> has anybody else been counting down the days like I have?


No, because that means we'd be into the last model year of this awesome body style.

I agree with 2013Cruze though, production doesn't start this early.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Someone posted that went to The Lordtown tour said they asked when production starts on the 2014 Cruze.

Was told production starts in July.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Someone posted that went to The Lordtown tour said they asked when production starts on the 2014 Cruze.
> 
> Was told production starts in July.


I hope they were given bad information. There's a few links online (not necessarily from what I'd consider reputable sources, though) that indicate that today's the day. I edited my original post to provide one of them. Also, the dealership that I ordered mine from has told me early June from the beginning.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Today's the day that they start producing 2014 gas Cruzes - has anybody else been counting down the days like I have?
> 
> LeasePlan - 2013 Order Cutoff Dates & 2014 Start-up Dates
> 
> Very excited to get our 2014 Blue Ray Metallic 2LT RS Cruze


It does say production starts 6/3/13.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> I hope they were given bad information. There's a few links online (not necessarily from what I'd consider reputable sources, though) that indicate that today's the day. I edited my original post to provide one of them. Also, the dealership that I ordered mine from has told me early June from the beginning.


Do you have an order number yet?

If they do start production today your car should be built by the end of this week.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Do you have an order number yet?
> 
> If they do start production today your car should be built by the end of this week.


Yep, I've been "queued for production" for quite a while now. I hope you're right! I'm going to temper my expectations and assume that they've got a huge backlog that I'm somewhere near the back of, though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Yep, I've been "queued for production" for quite a while now. I hope you're right! I'm going to temper my expectations and assume that they've got a huge backlog that I'm somewhere near the back of, though.


It only takes about a day to build a Cruze

That's why I said yours should be built by the end of the week.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

My bad. I just confirmed with a very reputable source that today is Day 1 of 2014 production. That was just changed recently though as it wasn't originally planned for this day.

Perhaps the Spring Edition colors sold better than they thought?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> My bad. I just confirmed with a very reputable source that today is Day 1 of 2014 production. That was just changed recently though as it wasn't originally planned for this day.
> 
> Perhaps the Spring Edition colors sold better than they thought?


Yeah I really like the Blue Ray Metallic color.

But I going to at least wait till I see the color on an 2014 LTZ.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

The Blue Ray Metallic is beautiful! If I do go with the Cruze, it surely will be this color. Oddly enough, several nj and pa dealers actually have this color on their lots as a 2013! "Chevy on line chat was able to locate 3 of them in a 50 miles
radius of central NJ.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> The Blue Ray Metallic is beautiful! If I do go with the Cruze, it surely will be this color. Oddly enough, several nj and pa dealers actually have this color on their lots as a 2013! "Chevy on line chat was able to locate 3 of them in a 50 miles
> radius of central NJ.


It's a limited edition color for 2013 as an spring edition Cruze.

With a Z spec front grill.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

I feel like I took a chance going with the Blue Ray Metallic, but my wife sure does love her blue... And I'm really glad to hear reputable sources confirm that today is the start of production - I've been waiting since early April!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> I feel like I took a chance going with the Blue Ray Metallic, but my wife sure does love her blue... And I'm really glad to hear reputable sources confirm that today is the start of production - I've been waiting since early April!


If you want to see a couple of pics of the blue ray metallic color on a Cruze.

Check on the thread hello all she has a 2013 Spring Edition Cruze in blue ray metallic.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

It looks good in pictures, and I'm under the impression it looks better in person, especially in the right light. Also, the configurator for 2014 gas Cruzes is live!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

We just picked up our 14 Diesel in BRM. It looks great in bright sun. In the dull or overcast it gets very dark looking. I like it but the wife really likes the Atlantis Blue better. I'll try to snap a good picture in the next day or so.

RS


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> We just picked up our 14 Diesel in BRM. It looks great in bright sun. In the dull or overcast it gets very dark looking. I like it but the wife really likes the Atlantis Blue better. I'll try to snap a good picture in the next day or so.
> 
> RS


Congrats on your new diesel Cruze.

Whats your impressions of your new Cruze so far?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Congrats on your new diesel Cruze.
> 
> Whats your impressions of your new Cruze so far?


I'll let you know once we get her home. We had purchased and a 13 ECO M about 4 weeks ago and it turned out to be a Lemon. Great Dealer and worked with us and GM to buy it back, but we could not find our exact same car that we ordered, so we went with the Diesel. Its in the Shop having a new blower motor put in and the center console realigned as it was rubbing on the seat. I'm hoping to love the car. Just not really impressed with the Quality control coming out of Lordstown.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> I'll let you know once we get her home. We had purchased and a 13 ECO M about 4 weeks ago and it turned out to be a Lemon. Great Dealer and worked with us and GM to buy it back, but we could not find our exact same car that we ordered, so we went with the Diesel. Its in the Shop having a new blower motor put in and the center console realigned as it was rubbing on the seat. I'm hoping to love the car. Just not really impressed with the Quality control coming out of Lordstown.


What made you decide to take a chance and get another Cruze.

Did you order the Diesel Cruze?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

First I'd like to say our Dealer has been awesome through this whole ordeal. Everything I have read, pretty much GM will only do so much to help, and if the Dealer goes to bat for you then. Stuff gets done. 

We were really stuck with another GM product that was pretty much the stipulation of the deal. Keep your current car and we will have the area reps come in and work with you on fixing it. Or we will get you something that already exists. We were buying the car for its MPG. So we were stuck in the Cruze family. Since we really had no other options. We did not want to lose MPG's getting a different car in the GM lineup. Thats why I stuck with the Cruze family of cars. There were no other ECO's in the configuration that we ordered or close to it within 600 Miles of our Dealer. They happened to get a diesel in. The wife likes the fact that it was much quieter inside the cab, It has a heavier steering feel to it as well. So we actually had to do a dealer trade to get what we wanted. (Color was the only thing that did not match) I had read as much as I could about the Cruze and they seem to have a few issues but most of the major ones had been addressed by middle of the 13 model year. I guess until you start looking at the cars very closely and sitting inside of them, you don't realize how bad the QC at Lordstown is. Most of it is just the Fit and finish of the cars. Somethings that we found. A bunch of the cars had the consoles nice and centered, and bunch of them were rubbing on the drivers seat. The bumper cover. Some had it installed correctly, Others had it not aligned so it would stick out past the fender. An easy fix, but should not ship that way. MY 13 ECO with 3 Miles had a bad steering gear that needed to be replaced among a list of other issues that the dealer even agreed should not have been there. Our 13 Diesel that were picking up today or tomorrow had a defective blower motor, and a console that rubbed on the seats. I'm not some kind of crazed loon looking for problems. Even the service guys were like yea we have a lot of fit and cosmetic things we have to fix before or after the sale. I just feel a new car whether assymbled with 15k dollars worth of parts or 250k worth of parts, Should be put together correctly and as close to the same as possible from car 1 to 750,000. 

I'm not sure about the other MFG sub 25K cars, I don't remember the Honda and Hyundai's having these small QC issues, as I did not spend as much time in them as I have these Cruzes, but I only hope they have some of the same problems exists. Its just a shame that they do.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Today's the day that they start producing 2014 gas Cruzes - has anybody else been counting down the days like I have?
> 
> LeasePlan - 2013 Order Cutoff Dates & 2014 Start-up Dates
> 
> Very excited to get our 2014 Blue Ray Metallic 2LT RS Cruze


Have any updates to the status of your Cruze yet?


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Still just "Queued for Production". I really wish there were a better/more detailed way to track them...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Still just "Queued for Production". I really wish there were a better/more detailed way to track them...


What site are you checking on for your order status?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Does this mean we should start seeing crazy deals 2012's and 13's? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> What site are you checking on for your order status?


Just the Chevrolet.com order tracker 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> Does this mean we should start seeing crazy deals 2012's and 13's?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


One would hope 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ours have been $3,000 under MSRP for a while. All models.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Have any updates to the status of your Cruze yet?


Just got in contact with the Chevrolet Customer Support agent on this website - she was able to track my order more specifically. The target production date is July 15th. I ordered the car on April 8th. The wait is killing me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Just got in contact with the Chevrolet Customer Support agent on this website - she was able to track my order more specifically. The target production date is July 15th. I ordered the car on April 8th. The wait is killing me.


Why so long of a wait?

One of my local Chevy dealers has three 2014 Cruze's in transport.

Two are Blue Ray Metallic and one is Rainforest Green.

The Blue Rays are one is a 2014 Cruze 1LT and the other is a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS.

The Rainforest green is a 2014 Cruze LS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Just got in contact with the Chevrolet Customer Support agent on this website - she was able to track my order more specifically. The target production date is July 15th. I ordered the car on April 8th. The wait is killing me.


It will be worth the wait though!


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the reason for the wait is that the dealer tried to order us a 2013 first, unsuccessfully. There were two failed orders for a 2013 before we realized that we'd have to place an order for a 2014. The actual order for the 2014 was accepted a while after the original order date of April 8th, if I remember correctly. So theoretically your local dealer got their orders in long before we got ours in. However, I'm not totally certain that the target production date is usually the date that it's actually produced on, maybe someone here knows more about that? I read on a Camaro forum that some guy's car was produced like a month and a half before his scheduled production date. I'm hoping that "target production date" means that it will be produced on or before that date.

I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I can't imagine a better satisfaction than getting the exact car, option for option, that we wanted.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> I think the reason for the wait is that the dealer tried to order us a 2013 first, unsuccessfully. There were two failed orders for a 2013 before we realized that we'd have to place an order for a 2014. The actual order for the 2014 was accepted a while after the original order date of April 8th, if I remember correctly. So theoretically your local dealer got their orders in long before we got ours in. However, I'm not totally certain that the target production date is usually the date that it's actually produced on, maybe someone here knows more about that? I read on a Camaro forum that some guy's car was produced like a month and a half before his scheduled production date. I'm hoping that "target production date" means that it will be produced on or before that date.
> 
> I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I can't imagine a better satisfaction than getting the exact car, option for option, that we wanted.


Target production means that your Cruze will start production by that date.

But could begin production before that date.

My 2013 Cruze LTZ RS had a target production date 1/7/13. 

And was built 1/9/13.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Target production means that your Cruze will start production by that date.
> 
> But could begin production before that date.
> 
> ...


:disgust (1):


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> :disgust (1):


The longer you wait the more excited you will be when you drive your new Cruze for the first time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aharnak, 

2013cruze is correct. You can always provide us with your order number and we can check the status of your order. Waiting is the hardest part (building up all that excitement) but it will certainly be worth the wait. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Aharnak here is a pic of a Blue Ray metallic 2014 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Aharnak here is a pic of a Blue Ray metallic 2014 Cruze LTZ RS.


Obviously from this picture, there are some 2014 gas Cruzes on the lot already. I guess we were all wrong. I didn't expect to see these out either.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow that looks great. Now I need to find me a set of those LTZ wheels, lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Wow that looks great. Now I need to find me a set of those LTZ wheels, lol


I thought you might like it. Here is another pic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

And another pic.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Man that's a great looking car. Really glad I got that configuration.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Man that's a great looking car. Really glad I got that configuration.


Thought I'd put your mind at ease.

Blue Ray Metallic words can't describe how great that car looks in person.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Just got in contact with the Chevrolet Customer Support agent on this website - she was able to track my order more specifically. The target production date is July 15th. I ordered the car on April 8th. The wait is killing me.


Only about three more weeks too go...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Aharnak don't forget to post pics of that 2LT Blue Ray.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Just got in contact with the Chevrolet Customer Support agent on this website - she was able to track my order more specifically. The target production date is July 15th. I ordered the car on April 8th. The wait is killing me.


Only 6 more days too go.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

You sound as excited as I am, haha! I keep reminding myself to temper my excitement, not like I'm actually getting the thing today

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> You sound as excited as I am, haha! I keep reminding myself to temper my excitement, not like I'm actually getting the thing today
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I remember what it like waiting and waiting too finally get to drive the car for the first time.

Also you are getting the color that I want. As much as I would like to get a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in blue ray just doesn't make sense for me to do so since it would be the same car with the same options as my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS has. 

So I'll just have to be a little jealous of you getting your Blue Ray Cruze 2LT.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Also thinking about getting a Sony 4K HD TV.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I remember what it like waiting and waiting too finally get to drive the car for the first time.
> 
> Also you are getting the color that I want. As much as I would like to get a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in blue ray just doesn't make sense for me to do so since it would be the same car with the same options as my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS has.
> 
> So I'll just have to be a little jealous of you getting your Blue Ray Cruze 2LT.


Or just paint it lol.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm losing my mind guys. It was supposed to have been built on the 15th and I still haven't heard anything from anyone. The website says it's still queued for production and I was supposed to hear from the forum resident service rep with an update on the 16th, but haven't yet. I'm checking the website like ten times a day! This is the most agonizing process ever!


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

And hey, the next time I'm in East Moline, IL, I'll be happy to take you for a spin :grin:


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

"Shipped/En Route"!!! WOOOO!!!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> And hey, the next time I'm in East Moline, IL, I'll be happy to take you for a spin :grin:


Somehow I doubt that would ever happen.lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> "Shipped/En Route"!!! WOOOO!!!!


Congrats your wait is almost over.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Dad sent me a text today - the car is at the dealership, picking it up tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

aharnak said:


> Dad sent me a text today - the car is at the dealership, picking it up tomorrow morning!!!


Congrats! Be sure to bless us with some pictures.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am excited and waiting to see pictures of your 2014 Cruze aharnak, I am sure that a few other CT people are as well!!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Dad sent me a text today - the car is at the dealership, picking it up tomorrow morning!!!


So where's the pics?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Aharnak. Also if you could let us know if your back up camera has guidance lines. It might be part of the enhanced safety package.

Thanks.


----------

